# Baterías Chinas para celulares. Curvas de carga/descarga.



## tauler (Ago 26, 2015)

Tengo un smartfone y siempre le pongo baterias chinas.

Solo me duran seis meses. La original el doble pero es mucho mas cara.

Lo que siempre he visto es que de nuevas no alcanzan nunca la tensión máxima de carga. Hace como una curva que nunca llega al máximo y cuando ya tienen sus meses la alcanzan pero si estas sin usar el celular se apaga. Cuando lo vuelves a encender tiene el 80% mas o menos.

Cuando está en descarga y lo estas usando mucho a si de golpe se apaga cuando tiene el 40% y cuando lo enciendes está a 0 casi.

No se si será que las baterías chinas su tensión máxima de carga es inferior a las de litio originales y es por esto que al forzar la carga se van destruyendo rapidamente. No se hinchan, cosa que la original si le pasó.

He usado varios cargadores y da lo mismo. La diferencia es que si es un cargador con una tensión de salida muy costante de 5v, carga a 0.5 A y si es medio trucho solo a .25 A . Por lo demas el resultado final de carga es el mismo.

Hay algún sistema para hacer que duren mas?


----------



## zopilote (Ago 27, 2015)

Si tienes una balanza de 200 gramos o 500g. puedes ir pesando la original, luego con ese dato, vas y controlas las demas que haz  comprado el que tenga el peso igual o casi al original, compra de esa. Ademas la de ion litio siempre a sufrido de esos sintomas que mensionas, si uno quisiera compraria baterias de otros materiales pero es la de ion la unica que te ofrecen,  estan la de litio ferrofosfato o las niquel hierro u otras tecnologias, que no sufren de los de ion de litio. Todo por que a las empresas les conviene que tu bateria se agote (obsolecencia conveniente).


----------

